# Best hair removal



## stefan-west1 (9 Aug 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to this whole cycling stuff but now that I've started I've decided what they hell and gonna try the whole hairless legs haha. You've gotta try it at least once haven't you 

So what would you all say is probably the best way of doing this in your opinions?

Shaving
Waxing
Veet
Or even stealing the mrs' epilator :S (ouch)

... What's the worst that could happen


----------



## slowmotion (9 Aug 2012)

stefan-west1 said:


> ... What's the worst that could happen


 
Before you hit the tarmac? Something like this.


----------



## stefan-west1 (9 Aug 2012)

Ouch. Surely with hair though it could be a lot worse. I don't know much about this sort of thing but hair in that sort p situation slows the healing down?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Aug 2012)

I'm not at all convinced the shaving thing amoungst cyclists isn't a sexual kick tbh.

I may try it to find out lol


----------



## stefan-west1 (9 Aug 2012)

Well I have suggested the idea to my girlfriend.... As yet she's hasn't said its a BAD idea


----------



## Raging Squirrel (9 Aug 2012)

just wait til you do it, and then when you're feeling them you think mmmmmmmm that feels kinda nice


----------



## stefan-west1 (9 Aug 2012)

Really? Haha


----------



## Raging Squirrel (9 Aug 2012)

yeah i kinda liked it haha......just like feeling Mrs Squirrels legs when they've just been shaved


----------



## stefan-west1 (9 Aug 2012)

Haha fair enough. So what would you say is the best way of going about it?


----------



## black'n'yellow (9 Aug 2012)

you say you're 'new' to cycling - why on earth do you want to shave..?


----------



## stefan-west1 (9 Aug 2012)

It's an excuse aha


----------



## slowmotion (9 Aug 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/fitness/article/why-do-cyclists-shave-their-legs-34833/
One or two of the comments raised a smile.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (9 Aug 2012)

depends how much of the leg you wanna do. i'd stay clear of shaving the tops of your legs......the hairs receed under the skin and will hurt coming out, especially when trousers or jeans push them back in, you get a kinda shaving rash which can be painful.

waxing f'kin kills, epilators hurt......was removal creams can tend to be a bit weak as they're not designed to dissolve thicker hairs on mens legs


----------



## stefan-west1 (9 Aug 2012)

Sounds like shaving it is then!


----------



## black'n'yellow (9 Aug 2012)

stefan-west1 said:


> It's an excuse aha


 
excuse for what? Seriously, if you're a beginner, just don't.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (9 Aug 2012)

forgot you need to prove yourself before you're "allowed" to be deemed good enough to shave your legs


----------



## black'n'yellow (9 Aug 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> forgot you need to prove yourself before you're "allowed" to be deemed good enough to shave your legs


 
no, it will just look fekin stupid, that's all...


----------



## Raging Squirrel (9 Aug 2012)

feels nice though haha


----------



## The Jogger (10 Aug 2012)

Fetish !


----------



## lordloveaduck (10 Aug 2012)

Nothing to do with this thread. Just wish that chaps would shave there pits
and tidy there garden.


----------



## lejogger (10 Aug 2012)

Veet is a pretty easy way to do it. I had to do half a leg before knee surgery a couple of years back but I decided in order to even things out i'd do all of both legs... I also ended up doing the ar$e as well!!!
No problem with the lower leg, but a couple of days in I got severe issues with the regrowing hairs on the rear and back of the thighs. Basically you really need to exfoliate otherwise you will get really sore. In fact even exfoliating won't help that much. 
Doing the arse was the worst decision I've ever made. Working in a job where im sat on it most of the day meant it got very sore and spotty! 
Getting the shivers/goosebumps is absolute agony also! 

I'm a fairly hairy guy, and I hate hair so these days I just trim everything close with one of those long hair shavers, although coincidentally I'm going for my first ever chest/back wax tonight in preparation for my NZ trip later in the year. 
Very very very very nervous!


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Aug 2012)

First time - use Wahl clippers and finish with electric razor. No need to shave much above shorts/ below socks tan lines. Keep trimmed with electric razor. Nothing looks worse than hairy Lycra tights!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2012)

Gillette Venus razors and shower gel works OK


----------



## kedab (10 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> Nothing to do with this thread. Just wish that chaps would shave there pits
> and tidy there garden.


 'pubic topiary'


----------



## Saluki (10 Aug 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> waxing f'kin kills, epilators hurt......was removal creams can tend to be a bit weak as they're not designed to dissolve thicker hairs on mens legs


 
Waxing really doesn't hurt that much. I have waxed my legs for years and I am a total wuss, I wouldn't have had it done a second time if it had been that bad. Its better than shaving as the regrowth takes much more time and the hairs are thinner so no leg stubble. Nothing worse than leg stubble, I reckon.


----------



## theclaud (10 Aug 2012)

kedab said:


> 'pubic topiary'


A tenner says Patrick Stevens has Googled that at some point.


----------



## coco69 (4 May 2016)

I really am out of touch


----------



## Scoosh (4 May 2016)

coco69 said:


> I really am out of touch


Yup - 4 years out of touch ... a thread resurrection by a now departed attempted new member.


----------



## coco69 (4 May 2016)




----------



## screenman (4 May 2016)

black'n'yellow said:


> no, it will just look fekin stupid, that's all...



What has looks got to do with dressing a hairy leg that has got huge amount of gravel rash on. I assume you do not know why many cyclist shave their legs.


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2016)

Hello the sun must have come out  and it's that time of the year


----------



## Globalti (4 May 2016)

If you read the very excellent "The Escape Artist" by Matt Seaton, he explains the reasons for leg-shaving: firstly, it helps with massage (and is therefore only really required for racers and professionals) and secondly it's simply to do with the aesthetics and the look; Seaton reckons a rider with hairy legs would get laughed out of the peloton. As a side benefit shaved legs make it easier for an experienced cyclist to assess the build and the muscles of the rider in front and get an idea whether he's likely to be a rouler or a sprinter or a climber.

A third benefit is that yes, shaved legs would be slightly easier to clean and less painful when removing dressings.

I shaved my legs once and it was a complete pain; it took ages and clogged the drain. Never again. Those with curly hair ought to be aware of the possibility of folliculitis where a tightly curled hair recedes after cutting then pushes through the walls of the follicle rather than come out cleanly, causing rashes and infections which turn into boils.

If you're bothered about it, buy a hair trimmer and fit the depth limiter then trim leg hair down to a couple of mm.


----------



## Lee gg (4 May 2016)

Easy, shave one leg wax the other and see which you prefer.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 May 2016)

I cant be bothered to shave my face half the time so my legs have got no chance .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 May 2016)

Black & Decker orbital sander.

Has the added benefit of toughening your legs up ready for an 'off'.

Graham


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2016)

Back and sack, OK.

Crack...!? 

_Don't Shave That Hair!!!
I have recently made a mistake in my life, and I offer my story to you, that you may learn from my error. It all started, as many things do, with me having trouble.

No, I was not constipated; this was not a regularity problem but a matter of technique. It seems my butt-hair had grown to such a length that tiny grogans were constantly getting tied up in the matted jungle between my buttcheeks. It led to much frustration, with me KNOWING that I still had something to drop, but unable to shake the tenacious turd loose from its butthair dwelling. Eventually I would have to do two things: either reach down with some paper and try to pinch off the lingering loaf (which required careful precision to avoid smearing the creature all over my rear, especially since I had no way of seeing what I was doing) or just go for broke, start wiping, and hope that I could remove all the leftover fecal matter before the toilet paper reached its Can't-Be-Flushed threshold.

I was contemplating this problem, when I had what seemed at the time to be a bright idea. "Hey! This is my butt and my butt-hair, right? So why don't I just eliminate all the hair, and then my grogans will flow out like beer from a keg!" I said to myself. It is a statement that will go down in history with a lot of other regretted statements. "How many Indians could there be?" said by General Custer. "Looks like a good day for a drive!" by JFK. "There! America On-Line now has complete Usenet access!" by some idiot system tech. Such was my anal shaving idea.

I performed the operation that night, with a cheap disposable razor and a towel to sit on. Starting from the bottom, and shaving from the crack to the cheeks, I began the arduous process of ridding my butt of hair. Occassionally, I would have to clean the razor of accumulated hair and miscellaneous slime, which I did by wiping it on the towel. Slowly, my twin mounds and the between-ravine began to resemble the hairless cheeks of a newborn baby. Finally, I wiped the razor one last time, and surveyed my work. The towel was covered with a pile of hair. My butt was smooth as ivory. I smiled, satisfied, thinking my troubles were over.

Little did I know.

I now have a great respect for anal-hair. Like everything in this world God created, it has its mighty purpose in existence. It was only after I had removed it that I started to learn how much I had been taking it for granted. For one, it provides friction. I learned this the next day, when I walked out into the sun heading for class. After climbing two flights of stairs and starting to sweat, I started to notice something unpleasant. The sweat was accumulating in my crack, and was causing the unpleasant sensation of my two buttcheaks sliding past each other with every step. I thought about going to the bathroom and wiping it off, but had to get to class. Eventually, I thought, it would dry.

Unfortunately, it did dry, but only after mingling with the microscopic poo- molecules lingering around my brown starfish. When I stood up after class, my cheeks were stuck together with a slimy sticky ****/sweat combination. As I made my way back to my dorm, it started to itch. God-DAMN, did it itch! Felt like a swarm of ants was making its way up and down my crack. Fighting to keep from jamming my hand down there and scratching away, I rushed back to the dorm.

Unfortunately again, this exertion caused me to sweat, and when I finally reached my room, my cheeks were sliding back and forth against each other like a pair of horny cane-toads. I quickly dropped my pants, and attempted to dry my butt off by sticking it in front of a fan and spreading my cheeks. As I pulled the two mounds of flesh apart, a horrible stench burst free and filled the room. Every dog within a 4 block radius started to howl. I had it worst of all, as the ripe aroma of festering ****/sweat went into the fan and blew back into my face. I fought to keep from heaving. And as I sat there, fighting vomit, my butt cheeks spread and dripping, with the concentrated aroma of my body odor mixed with the tangy smell of my own **** blowing right into my face, I had only one thought: "It will be like this until the hair grows back. Weeks."

Later on, trying to deal as best I could, wiping my butt at every opportunity, I discovered another wonderful use for butt-hair - ventilation. I attempted to launch a fart, only to have it get stuck between my buttcheeks. Apparently, with no hair, the two pink twins can get vacuum sealed together, and the result was a frustrating fart that slid up and down between my cheeks like a lost gerbil.

As if that wasn't enough, I am now enduring further torture. As anyone who has ever shaved anything knows, when hair is first growing in, it comes in as stubble. Imagine your butt having the texture of a brillo pad. Well, that is what I am dealing with now. It is a hellish torture, and there are many times when I just look out the window and contemplate why I shouldn't just jump out and get it all over with in one fleshy splat, rather than endure this constant agony.

Guys, DON'T SHAVE YOUR BUTT-HAIR!_


----------



## Bollo (4 May 2016)

Globalti said:


> If you read the very excellent "The Escape Artist" by Matt Seaton, he explains the reasons for leg-shaving: firstly, it helps with massage (and is therefore only really required for racers and professionals) and secondly it's simply to do with the aesthetics and the look; Seaton reckons a rider with hairy legs would get laughed out of the peloton. As a side benefit shaved legs make it easier for an experienced cyclist to assess the build and the muscles of the rider in front and get an idea whether he's likely to be a rouler or a sprinter or a climber.
> 
> A third benefit is that yes, shaved legs would be slightly easier to clean and less painful when removing dressings.
> 
> ...


Peter Sagan cause a minor stir at the Tour de San Luis by racing with hairy legs.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 May 2016)

.... AGE


----------



## briantrumpet (4 May 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> .... AGE


Though that sometimes just encourages gravity to relocate the hair from the top of the head to other parts of the body.


----------



## Milzy (4 May 2016)

Do your balls while you're at it and tea bag the Mrs.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 May 2016)

Milzy said:


> Do your balls while you're at it and tea bag the Mrs.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 May 2016)

Get some of this


----------



## kendraallen (6 Jan 2019)

n


stefan-west1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this whole cycling stuff but now that I've started I've decided what they hell and gonna try the whole hairless legs haha. You've gotta try it at least once haven't you
> 
> ...


nice sharing!!


----------



## OnTheRopes (6 Jan 2019)

From much personal experience:
Don't shave until the legs are coming out in the spring
Don't use a razor for the first shave of the season or you will end up looking like you have been slaughtering chickens in the bath.
Don't use one of those contraptions for ladies that yank the hairs out it is very painful and doesn't actually work!
You can use Veet or similar it works quite well but is a bit of a mess and you will have to finish off with a razor.
The best way I have found is use something like a beard trimmer to take it down to a couple of mm and then a razor to finish off.

Once the first shave of the season is completed you will need to maintain it. I used to use an electric razor which is quite effective but you will need to do it at least once a week as a minimum, preferably twice and your legs will need to be bone dry, no sweat or dampness at all.
Nowadays I use a razor once a week or when I need to.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2019)

Sorry, can't come out riding today, I am waxing my legs.


----------



## beepbeep (6 Jan 2019)

Raging Squirrel said:


> depends how much of the leg you wanna do. i'd stay clear of shaving the tops of your legs......the hairs receed under the skin and will hurt coming out, especially when trousers or jeans push them back in, you get a kinda shaving rash which can be painful.
> 
> waxing f'kin kills, epilators hurt......was removal creams can tend to be a bit weak as they're not designed to dissolve thicker hairs on mens legs


there is a mens version of VEET but it stinks like cat urine and the hairs grow back quick.

I get a waxing from a very nice young lady in the local beauty salon who's boyfriend is also a cyclist..This lasts me two to three weeks and then I wait for the hairs to emerge and then use my epilator which hurt like the worst Hell you could imagine the first time I tried... This lasts another two weeks and then I ready for another wax.. I use the epilator to save on ££ as waxing can be quite expensive ....and then repeat the above...I was like a gorilla before I started hair removal...I sometimes use a razor in the shower but tend to find that even with something like a Venus and sensitive shaving cream I get a rash and ingrowing hairs so only use ''in an emergency'' if I havent had time etc / last minute.

I wouldn't go back to being hairy and my wife prefers the hairless look now and I must say so do I ...


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Jan 2019)

A rather hairy friend of mine had one leg waxed for charity. He said it was approximately 2 years before the hair growth on his legs was symmetrical again


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Jan 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> A rather hairy friend of mine had one leg waxed for charity. He said it was approximately 2 years before the hair growth on his legs was symmetrical again



Hah! I lost a bet when I was 17 while sailing at Umguza dam and had one leg shaved. It was awful. When I got into my sleeping bag that night I only had sensitivity in one leg. It felt like I had lost a limb.

A friend from a very strict Afrikaans family (Musgrave you may know of them) who was 18 also lost the bet and had the same forfeit. His mother went ballistic and threatened to stop him going to university the following year because he was so irresponsible.

We knew how to party in those days


----------

